# @cook: Ruhstein-Baiersbronn-Freudenstadt-Ruhstein



## Rune Roxx (11. April 2004)

Hi,

du hattest doch mal einen Rundweg von Freudenstadt aus über den Ruhstein und bis Baiersbronn beschrieben... Hast du Lust diesen mal mit mir zu fahren?

Die Planung hätte mindestens 2-3 Wochen Vorlauf wegen des Schnees. Aber die Route würde mich sehr interessieren! Könnte so die große Achertalschleife ergänzen um endlich über die 100km zu kommen.

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein Start beim Ruhstein...

Grüße,
Benjamin


----------



## Cook (11. April 2004)

Hi Rune!
Ja, von FDS aus ein echter "Klassiker", weil alle "Gipfel" befahren werden und die Strecke sehr abwechslungsreich ist. Ab dem Ruhestein sind dann (im Uhrzeigersinn) verschiedene Varianten möglich. Standardmässig über den Seekopf und Pfälzerkopf zum Dreirevierstein und dann über den Seeblick nach Klosterreichenbach. Zum Schluss noch der (harte) Anstieg nach FDS.
Da die Strecke teilweise technisch anspruchsvoll ist, würde ich sie nicht noch übers Achertal erweitern. Der Acher-Anstieg reicht für sich allein schon aus...
Hmm...vom Ruhestein als Startpunkt fehlt die Einfahrstrecke FDS-Kniebis (12km) um locker zu werden und die "Streckendramaturgie" wird gedreht (blablabla). Ich würde FDS als Start sehr empfehlen!
Ich wäre sofort dabei wenn es als Genusstour gefahren wird. Sobald der Schnee weg ist fahr ich sowieso! Ich kann ja hier Bescheid geben.

Gruß
Cook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (11. April 2004)

Ok, von mir aus auch gerne ab Freudenstadt! Hoffe, das Schneeproblem hat sich bald erledigt...

Den Anstieg von Kappelrodeck aus bis zum Ruhstein kann man übrigens auf gerade 800 Höhenmeter auf 15-20 km beschränken. Es geht mir aber schon darum eine "extremere" Runde zusammen zu basteln. Aber vielleicht überschätze ich mich/unterschätze ich den Rundweg.

Von wegen "Genusstour": Das ist doch das, was die Rennfahrer GA1 nennen, oder? 


-> Würde mich freuen, wenn das mal klappen würde!


----------



## Cook (12. April 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Ok, von mir aus auch gerne ab Freudenstadt! Hoffe, das Schneeproblem hat sich bald erledigt...
> 
> (2) Den Anstieg von Kappelrodeck aus bis zum Ruhstein kann man übrigens auf gerade 800 Höhenmeter auf 15-20 km beschränken. Es geht mir aber schon darum eine "extremere" Runde zusammen zu basteln. Aber vielleicht überschätze ich mich/unterschätze ich den Rundweg.
> 
> ...



zu (1): war heut morgen mit dem Rennrad auf dem Kniebis, im Wald liegt noch einiges rum, aber ich denke wenn diese Woche schön warm wird kann man am 17./18. angreifen.

zu (2): dazu kann ich nix sagen. Für mich reicht die Runde. Da ich keinen Höhenmesser habe kann ich nur abschätzen laut Karte.

zu (3): GA1 wollte ich auch mal trainieren, funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht. Es gibt keine Tour ohne Steigungen...
Genusstour=zum pinkeln anhalten ;-)

zu (4): Logo klappt das! Mein Vorschlag: ich fahr die Runde komplett mit dir ab FDS zum kennenlernen und wenns dir zu lasch ;-) ist treffen wir uns das nächste Mal am Ruhestein und wir fahren dann die Hälfte zusammen (du kennst dann ja den Verlauf). Ich fahr die Runde (mit Varianten) möglichst oft im Jahr (Lieblingstour!!!!!).
Terminbeispiel: 17.4.04 Abmarsch 14.30Uhr (muss vorher arbeiten) oder noch besser der 24.4. falls du nicht in Rammersweier mitfährst.

Gruß
Cook


----------



## Rune Roxx (13. April 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> zu (1): war heut morgen mit dem Rennrad auf dem Kniebis, im Wald liegt noch einiges rum, aber ich denke wenn diese Woche schön warm wird kann man am 17./18. angreifen.
> 
> zu (2): dazu kann ich nix sagen. Für mich reicht die Runde. Da ich keinen Höhenmesser habe kann ich nur abschätzen laut Karte.
> 
> ...



Zu [1]: Hatte Freitag eine halbstündige Schiebepassage, bin Samstag durch Schneereste gefahren, Montag aufgrund zugeschneiter Trails über die B500 am Mummelsee vorbei und heute wieder die letzten paar Hundert hm auf der Straße (habe jetzt in den letzten 6 Tagen 8 mal trainiert...). Ich glaube diese Woche wird das nichts mehr.

Zu [2]: Man muss es ja auch nicht ständig übertreiben

Zu [3]: Heute (nachdem ich die letzten Tage wirklich volles Programm hatte) hatte ich auf den 18,3 km mit 815 hm zum Mummelsee eine durchschnittliche HF von 144 bei einem GA1-Bereich von ca. 135-155 (nur der Anstieg). Die 155 habe ich lt. Polar 5 Sekunden um einen Schlag überschritten. Also "Nur Geduld, junger Jedi". Das geht schon, mit ein wenig Selbstbeherrschung!

Zu [4]: Jetzt bekommen wir ein Terminproblem. Falls es dieses Wochenende wider Erwarten (Schnee) doch klappen sollte - sehr gut! Nächstes Wochenende ist schlecht. Ich mag zwar nicht in Rammersweier "mitfahren", aber gewinnen (ähem...). Am nächsten Tag hast du wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel Spaß mit mir (oder besser: ich mit dir...). 

Am 1. Mai starte ich bei Rund um den Henninger Turm. Die nächsten beiden Wochenenden bin ich in Italien (Gardasee) um dieses Jahr vielleicht doch mal noch schneefrei fahren zu können...

Dann stünde erst wieder der 23. Mai zur Debatte (obwohl da auch am Vortag ein Rennen ist). Oder wir fahren mal unter der Woche. Schaffe es sicher mal auf 17:30 nach FDS. Wie lange dauert die Tour denn?

Lass' uns doch einfach mal schauen, ob es jetzt am Wochenende doch schon klappt. Falls nicht können wir uns immer noch um einen Ausweichtermin bemühen!

Hat sonst aus dem Forum evtl. noch jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Cook (14. April 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Schaffe es sicher mal auf 17:30 nach FDS. Wie lange dauert die Tour denn?
> 
> Lass' uns doch einfach mal schauen, ob es jetzt am Wochenende doch schon klappt. Falls nicht können wir uns immer noch um einen Ausweichtermin bemühen!
> 
> Hat sonst aus dem Forum evtl. noch jemand Lust mitzufahren?



Also als Feierabendrunde taugt die Tour nicht wirklich. Je nach Variante am Schluss brauche ich 3,5 bis 4h.

Samstag 17.4. Abmarsch 14.30Uhr bei mir oder an einem "neutralen Ort" würde ich vorschlagen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall fahren. Schnee klär ich noch ab.

UND NATÜRLICH GILT DAS NICHT NUR FÜR RUNE UND MICH!


----------



## Schafschützer (14. April 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Zu [1]: Hatte Freitag eine halbstündige Schiebepassage, bin Samstag durch Schneereste gefahren, Montag aufgrund zugeschneiter Trails über die B500 am Mummelsee vorbei und heute wieder die letzten paar Hundert hm auf der Straße (habe jetzt in den letzten 6 Tagen 8 mal trainiert...). Ich glaube diese Woche wird das nichts mehr.




Und da wunderst du dich wirklich, daß dich die Leute für einen Monster-Biker halten?  


Keine Angst Mädels, mit Rune macht das Radeln echt Spaß!


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Cook (14. April 2004)

Schafschützer schrieb:
			
		

> Und da wunderst du dich wirklich, daß dich die Leute für einen Monster-Biker halten?
> 
> 
> Keine Angst Mädels, mit Rune macht das Radeln echt Spaß!
> ...



Nicht nur rumsülzen sondern mitfahren!


----------



## Schafschützer (14. April 2004)

Nee, vieleicht ein anderes mal. Am Samstag überfällt mich die bucklige Verwandschaft, um sich auf meine Kosten die Wampen vollzuschlagen. Als Gegenleistung gibts bestimmt wieder nur ein paar lausige Geburtstagsgeschenke wie Duschgel und Schnaps, den sie dann sowieso selber saufen.


Ich wünsche dir und Rune auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei eurer Tour.  


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## fez (14. April 2004)

diesen GA-Kram tu` ich mir nicht an:

Heute (nachdem ich die letzten Tage wirklich volles Programm hatte) hatte ich auf den 18,3 km mit 815 hm zum Mummelsee eine durchschnittliche HF von 144 bei einem GA1-Bereich von ca. 135-155 (nur der Anstieg). Die 155 habe ich lt. Polar 5 Sekunden um einen Schlag überschritten. Also "Nur Geduld, junger Jedi". Das geht schon, mit ein wenig Selbstbeherrschung!


----------



## Cook (14. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> diesen GA-Kram tu` ich mir nicht an:
> 
> Heute (nachdem ich die letzten Tage wirklich volles Programm hatte) hatte ich auf den 18,3 km mit 815 hm zum Mummelsee eine durchschnittliche HF von 144 bei einem GA1-Bereich von ca. 135-155 (nur der Anstieg). Die 155 habe ich lt. Polar 5 Sekunden um einen Schlag überschritten. Also "Nur Geduld, junger Jedi". Das geht schon, mit ein wenig Selbstbeherrschung!



Ich hab auch HÖLLENSCHISS vor diesem Bike-Tier Rune.
Hoffe nur, dass ich mit dieser Tour nicht die ganze Motivation fürs restliche Jahr versaue.

Also Rune: >20kg Steine in den Rucksack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (14. April 2004)

Ich war mit Rune am Samstag unterwegs. Natürlich war ich höchstens ein Sparringspartner, aber er läßt es einen wenigstens nicht merken. Die Gespräche waren ein wenig einseitig, weil ich die herrliche Schwarzwaldluft nicht mit unwesentlichem Gelaber verschwenden wollte . Auf jeden Fall ist Rune nicht einer von der Sorte, der an jeder Steigung sagt: "Lass dir ruhig Zeit, ich warte oben auf dich." Der pedaliert mit Engelsgeduld neben dir her und trainiert dabei seinen Gleichgewichtssinn. 

Mein Fazit: Rune ist ein super Guide aber ich bin froh, daß ich keine Rennen gegen ihn fahren muß.


MfG

Schafschützer



PS      Das mit dem Gewicht im Rucksack halte ich für keine gute Idee, dann ist der Kerl ja auch noch bergab schneller.


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. April 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Also als Feierabendrunde taugt die Tour nicht wirklich. Je nach Variante am Schluss brauche ich 3,5 bis 4h.
> 
> 2. Samstag 17.4. Abmarsch 14.30Uhr bei mir oder an einem "neutralen Ort" würde ich vorschlagen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall fahren. Schnee klär ich noch ab.
> 
> 3. UND NATÜRLICH GILT DAS NICHT NUR FÜR RUNE UND MICH!



1. So genau hatte ich mir das nicht angeschaut. Hatte auch nur noch in Erinnerung, "dass da was war". 

2. Hoffen wir, dass es bis Samstag klappt. Die Hornisgrinde wird auf jeden Fall von Tag zu Tag bunter (im Gegensatz zu weiß). Vielleicht wird's ja noch. Mir würde es reichen, wenn du mir Freitagabend Bescheid gibst!

3. Eventuell kommt noch ein guter Freund ("Phil, die Downhillhyäne") mit. Sehr netter und lustiger Kollege mit ganz durchaus beachtenswerten Tourerqualitäten



> diesen GA-Kram tu` ich mir nicht an:



Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nicht. Ich bin mit der ganzen bikespezifischen Regenbogenpresse ("Im Frühjahr muss *JEDER* Grundlage fahren") überhaupt nicht einer Meinung. Wer keine besonders ergeizigen Trainingsziele hat, sollte am besten fahren, wie's ihm Spaß macht. Hat man garantiert am meisten davon... und man wird so auch am schnellsten schneller

Falls die Aussage jetzt aber darauf bezogen war, dass es dir Samstag zu langweilig werden könnte... : Ja, ich mag Grundlage fahren! Aber vielleicht hab ich ja nen guten Tag...   



> Ich hab auch HÖLLENSCHISS vor diesem Bike-Tier Rune. Hoffe nur, dass ich mit dieser Tour nicht die ganze Motivation fürs restliche Jahr versaue.



Jetzt mal ganz easy! Ich dachte, wir fahren gemütlich!?



> Mein Fazit: Rune ist ein super Guide aber ich bin froh, daß ich keine Rennen gegen ihn fahren muß.



Danke! Und ob ich wirklich fahren kann, finde ich ja spätestens nächste Woche raus


----------



## fez (14. April 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Aussage jetzt aber darauf bezogen war, dass es dir Samstag zu langweilig werden könnte...



Wenn ich aufgrund extremen Hechelns mehrere Stunden meine Zunge über die Schotterwege schleifen muss ist sie Abends immer total rauh - und dann meckert meine Frau wieder mit mir nach dem Knutschen ....


----------



## nkwd (15. April 2004)

*rofl* armer fez!    

Sa bin ich beim Vereinstraining, sonst wär ich auch mitgekommen


----------



## Cook (15. April 2004)

Muss jetzt am Sa doch nicht arbeiten und somit könnten wir die Startzeit auch früher wählen z.B. 13Uhr. 

@nkwd: dagegen kannst du dein Vereinstraining wegwerfen   
Du gehst ja nicht ins Schwimmbad oder sowas, also könntest du dein Fernbleiben vom Training argumentieren.


----------



## nkwd (15. April 2004)

könnt ich schon argumentieren, nur dreht mir der Trainer wahrsch. den Hals um, weil ich versprochen hab, daß ich (nach ca 2,5 Monaten ständiger Abwesenheit vom training dank lernen) diesen Sa mal wieder mitfahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (15. April 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Muss jetzt am Sa doch nicht arbeiten und somit könnten wir die Startzeit auch früher wählen z.B. 13Uhr.



Servus,

wäre es bei dir dann auch möglich schon morgens zu fahren? So Start gegen 10-10:30 vielleicht!? Da die Runde ja anscheinend doch etwas länger dauert, bliebe noch etwas vom Samstag übrig...

Das Schnee-Problem hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, oder!? Ich war seit zwei Tagen nicht mehr oben (gestern Pause, heute Skaten)...

Wegen Wetter: Sieht lt. wetter.de momentan mit 20° und trocken (für Achern) gut aus. Bei Regen würde ich die Tour gerne verschieben.

Grüße,
Benjamin

PS: Ich mail dir mal noch meine Handynummer...


----------



## Rune Roxx (17. April 2004)

9°C und 60% Regenrisiko bei 1-3 l Niederschlag werden für morgen vorausgesagt. 

Oh je... hoffen wir das beste! 

Falls es morgen nicht klappen sollte, ginge es von meiner Seite aus eventuell auch nächsten Sonntag (mit dem Rennen von Rammersweier in den Beinen...).


----------



## Cook (17. April 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> 9°C und 60% Regenrisiko bei 1-3 l Niederschlag werden für morgen vorausgesagt.
> 
> Oh je... hoffen wir das beste!
> 
> Falls es morgen nicht klappen sollte, ginge es von meiner Seite aus eventuell auch nächsten Sonntag (mit dem Rennen von Rammersweier in den Beinen...).



Um 20Uhr hab ich die Schaufel zur Seite gelegt! Jetzt bin ich echt platt.
Wir tel. morgen um 10Uhr und entscheiden dann. Heute hat es übrigens leichte Schauer gegeben. 25.4 als Ausweichtermin würde auch passen. Also mal sehen wie's Wetter morgen wird.


----------



## LittleHunter (17. April 2004)

Seit Ihr heute gefahren ?

Falls Ihr noch jemand braucht der Euch richtig einbremst dann bin sicher ideal dafür   
Sollte es keine Genusstour werden vernichte ich eben doch lieber selbst einige Höhenmeter um meine Grundlagen aufzubauen. 

Am 25.4. fahre ich nicht mit meinem roten Renner, sondern schauen einem zu


----------



## Cook (18. April 2004)

Littel_Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Seit Ihr heute gefahren ?
> 
> Falls Ihr noch jemand braucht der Euch richtig einbremst dann bin sicher ideal dafür
> Sollte es keine Genusstour werden vernichte ich eben doch lieber selbst einige Höhenmeter um meine Grundlagen aufzubauen.
> ...



Hallo Littel Hunter!
Wir haben den Start auf heute, Sonntag 11Uhr in FDS verschoben FALLS es nicht regnet. Rune und ich tel. um 10Uhr, ob er hochkommt. Ansonsten wird verschoben. Wenn du heute kommen willst, ruf mich schnell an!

Gruß
Cook


----------



## LittleHunter (18. April 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben den Start auf heute, Sonntag 11Uhr in FDS verschoben FALLS es nicht regnet. Rune und ich tel. um 10Uhr, ob er hochkommt. Ansonsten wird verschoben.



Shit bin heute schon ab 8.30 Uhr unterwegs gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur die neuen Reifen einfahren (Black Jack ist angekommen ) doch dann bin ich einfach in den Wald gefahren bis ich wieder am Ausgangspunkt war.

Die Tour können wir fahren wenn Du mal Zeit hast. Man hat von vielen Stellen aus einen tollen Ausblick bis zu den Vogesen usw. Der Start ist aber noch 20km von mir entfernt. Was solls dann sind wir richtig warmgefahren bis die ersten Steigungen kommen   

ca. 60 km wieder mit ca. 1000 hm - "ein Erweiterung auf 100km ist möglich die werde ich aber erst noch vorfahren !" Das würde dann vermutlich keine Genusstour mehr sein sondern eine "Tour de Leiden"   

Zum Schluß dann eine 13 km Abfahrt über einen Bergrücken mit verwurzelten und steinigen Abschnitten.


----------



## Yvoxl (18. April 2004)

Hallo Rune,

 nun muß ich mich hier mal einmischen, sag mal was hast du mit meinem Mann gemacht ????
Ich glaube er will sein Rad verschenken  

Gruß

Yvoxl


----------



## Cook (19. April 2004)

Noch ein kleiner Nachschlag für die, die nicht mitgekommen sind:

Es war eine sehr schöne Runde mit Uphill, Downhill, Trail, Waldautobahn, Asphalt, grandioser Aussicht, Sprungschanze, Matsch, Blöcken, Schneefelder, Bachbefahrung, einfach mit allem ausser Regen.
Rune Roxx hat eine bemerkenswerte Stärke am Berg, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Das kann nur am Bike liegen!!!!!!
Leider musste er wegen mir am Berg langsam machen, aber wie schon Schafschützer bemerkte, sehr gentlemanlike!
Alles in allem sehr schön und angenehm (ausser meine Form) und gerne nochmal. Ich muss dann nur 3000 bis 4000km mehr in den Haxen haben...


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. April 2004)

Schön war's! Auf der technischen Seite sicherlich eine der (wenn nicht sogar *die*) schwerste Strecke, die ich je gefahren bin. Konditionell mit knapp 60 km / 1050 hm auch nicht zu verachten (aber Leute, das Terrain macht's...). Mir hat's auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht - Vielen Dank!!

Das mit den Rädern ist ja so ne Sache - wenn meins uphill ein wenig schneller war hat dir deins bergab sicher jede Menge Kraft gespart. Das anstrengendste bei der Tour fand ich die verblockten Trails (das muss ja alles durch statische Kraft - wie in der Skihocke - abgefangen werden). Außerdem hat sich bei meinem ja der Steuersatz verabschiedet (vermute, es ist nur zu fest angezogen). Also ein Patt!?

Fazit: Wäre jederzeit wieder dabei - dann aber mit mehr Federweg. Oder wir fahren wie gesagt mal hier die Achertalrunde ab. Das beste dabei: zum Schluss kommt kein 25%iger Teeranstieg


@Yvoxl:
Um jetzt mal eine Lanze für deinen Mann zu brechen: Wir waren schon zügig unterwegs und dein Gatte hat ehrgeizig bis zum Schluss gekämpft! Warte's ab... das Specialized wird noch viele, viele Kilometer sehen! (Man muss sich ja nicht jeden Tag von verpflichtungslosen Studenten Berge hoch jagen lassen).


@der Rest vom Fest:
Nächstes Mal können wir auch gern in größerer Besetzung starten! Ich hoffe, ihr lasst euch so langsam überzeugen, dass ich nicht immer jenseits der 190er Pulsfrequenz fahren muss...


-> Nächsten Sonntag.............?!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. April 2004)

Axel, wir sind stolz auf dich!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (20. April 2004)

Rune 
Ich hoffe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Rune, sehr treffend. Du mußt nicht immer jenseits der 190er Pulsfrequenz fahren. *ABER DIE ANDEREN!*
> 
> 
> Wenn ihr mal eine Bummelrunde für Senioren veranstaltet bin ich gerne dabei.
> ...


----------



## Yvoxl (20. April 2004)

@ rune

ja, mein Gatte hat sich wieder erholt und ich bin mir sicher, dass er sein Rad werder verschenken noch verkaufen möchte   . Jetzt kann er sich auch bestimmt besser in meine Situation versetzen, wie mir es geht, wenn ich mit ihm radle   So war diese Erfahrung vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.

Lieber Gruß aus Freudenstadt

Yvoxl

@Schwarzspecht

da muß ich dir völlig zustimmen, bin auch stolz auf Axel


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. April 2004)

Habe eben meinen Steuersatz justiert. War einfach zu fest angezogen. Hat mich nur gewundert, dass das Problem erst nach 40 km aufgetreten ist. War definitiv mein Fehler - hatte erst einen Tag zuvor daran rumgespielt.

Das Rad ist also (bis auf die Grobreinigung) im Hinblick auf Samstag "ready to race". Einen neuen Satz Reifen (Conti Expl. Pro Falt... *KEIN* Supersonic-Leichtbau-Schrott) habe ich auch noch erstanden. Morgen geht's trotzdem erst mal mit dem neuen auf Achse...

Das Altherrentreffen (natürlich auch offen für den Nachwuchs sowie für die weiblichen Bikeanatics), können wir gerne an einem der nächsten beiden Sonntage abhalten. Würde mich als Tourenguide anbieten und eine nette Runde ("für jeden was dabei") ausarbeiten. Und hey: die Samstage zuvor fahre ich jeweils Rennen... also ich werde sicher nicht das Zugpferd sein


----------



## Thomas Sommer (21. April 2004)

Hallo Cook,
ich bin immer wieder im Urlaub in Altensteig, das nächste mal im August.
Die Runde interessiert mich. Könnte ich vielleicht auch mitfahren. Allerdings
habe ich da kein Internet und müßte dann anrufen.

Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## sevenofnine (19. Juli 2004)

Moin Schwarzwälder,
bin durch zufall beim Suchen nach Touren im Achertal auf diesen Thread gestossen.
Da ich im Oktober mit 4 weiteren Bikern wieder in Eurer Gegend bin interessiert mich Eure Runde sehr.
Könnt Ihr mir evtl. Kartenmaterial empfehlen oder ist die beschriebene Runde irgendwo verzeichnet ? Topografische Aufzeichnungen ?
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Juli 2004)

Schau mal in den Tour- und Spotguide hier im IBC. Aber frag doch einfach noch mal hier im Forum, wenn's soweit ist... vielleicht hat ja gerade jemand Zeit.

Stellenweise sind die Tracks nicht ganz einfach zu finden; eine exakte Beschreibung gibt es AFAIK nicht. Viele Wege darfst du mit dem Rad in BW auch nicht fahren...

Der technische Anspruch ist übrigens IMMENS. Du solltest mit stabilem Gerät anrücken...


----------



## Cook (20. Juli 2004)

Rune hats das wichtigste schon gesagt. Vor allem ist diese Tour VERBOTEN!
Ein Jäger oder Förster darf hier in Baden-Württemberg somit auf euch schiessen!
Falls ihr es trotzdem fahren wollt, kauft euch vom Landesvermessungsamt Stuttgart das Blatt "Baden-Baden - Hornisgrinde", dort ist das meiste drauf. Der Rest ist auf dem Blatt "Wildbad - Freudenstadt".
Noch Fragen?


----------



## sevenofnine (20. Juli 2004)

Verboten ???
Wie ist den jetzt die Wegregelung in BW und was muss ich beachten damit es keinen Ärger gibt ??? 
Im letzten Jahr bin ich da überall durchgefahren (wußte nicht das es da Einschränkungen gibt !!!!)
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Juli 2004)

Du darfst per Gesetz anscheinend nur Wege ab einer bestimmten Breite (2,5?) fahren. Allerdings habe ich es noch nie erlebt, dass sich irgendjemand beschwert hat - bei zigtausend Kilometern seit vielen Jahren...

Wobei diese Tour stellenweise auch als Kletterpartie durchgehen könnte. Wenn du also geblitzt wirst, berufe dich auf die mitgeführten Steigeisen und erkläre, dass du das Rad nicht am Start abstellen konntest, weil du das Schloss vergessen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (24. Juli 2004)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Verboten ???
> Wie ist den jetzt die Wegregelung in BW und was muss ich beachten damit es keinen Ärger gibt ???
> Im letzten Jahr bin ich da überall durchgefahren (wußte nicht das es da Einschränkungen gibt !!!!)
> Gruß sevenofnine



Ihr müsst bei den zuständigen Forstbehörden ein sog. "Carnet ATA für die Befahrung staatlicher Waldwege" ausfüllen und genehmigen lassen. Dies gilt dann aber nur für die dort eingetragenen Tage/Uhrzeiten.
Im Falle dieser Tour wären das die Forststellen Freudenstadt, Kniebis, Oppenau, Seebach, Obertal und Baiersbronn. Adressen übers Telefonbuch.
Vergesst nicht bei eurer Tour die abgestempelten Durchschläge mitzuführen, falls ihr kontrolliert werdet!
Rune und ich haben das Carnet immer für das ganze Jahr (geht nur für Ortsansässige).


----------



## Cook (24. Juli 2004)

war nur spaß


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Juli 2004)

Sag das mal nicht, bei uns im Wald ist eines Sonntagnachmittags ein Typ hinter uns hergerast und hat uns gefragt, ob wir eine Erlaubnis hätten, in "meinem Wald mein Wild zu verjagen". Unsere vorsichtige Nachfrage, ob er mit seinem brüll-lauten Lada das Wild denn nicht verjagen würde, kam die Antwort: "Mein Wild kennt mich!"    Ich schätze, irgendwann müssen wir wirklich ein Kennzeichen montieren, Maut bezahlen und Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen auf 10 km/h über uns ergehen lassen...   

Andere Frage: Sind die Touren von Baiersbronn Richtung Kniebis einfacher? Ich suche schöne Routen, die ich mit meiner weniger trainierten Freundin fahren kann - Herausforderung für sie, gemütliches Radeln für mich.


----------



## Cook (27. Juli 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Andere Frage: Sind die Touren von Baiersbronn Richtung Kniebis einfacher? Ich suche schöne Routen, die ich mit meiner weniger trainierten Freundin fahren kann - Herausforderung für sie, gemütliches Radeln für mich.


Einfacher als was?
Von FDS über den Kniebis und weiter ist es recht "eben", bzw. wellig.
Von Baiersbronn aus startest du halt 200hm tiefer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Juli 2004)

Naja, Eure beschriebene Tour...    Oder lag´s an jugendlicher Raserei?


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. Juli 2004)

Die Runde ist von der Papierform (km / hm) ganz human. Anspruchsvoll wird's nur durch die Wegbeschaffenheit. Im Zweifel für eine ungeübte Fahrerin/Gelegenheitsradlerin (oder für Weicheier und Rennradler wie mich) nicht geeignet.

FDS-Ruhstein-Baiersbronn-FDS müsste vom Profil her für die meisten Fahrer machbar sein (man muss ja nicht unbedingt Cook, dem alten Rennfahrer hinterherstürzen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (27. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Die Runde ist von der Papierform (km / hm) ganz human. Anspruchsvoll wird's nur durch die Wegbeschaffenheit. Im Zweifel für eine ungeübte Fahrerin/Gelegenheitsradlerin (oder für Weicheier und Rennradler wie mich) nicht geeignet.
> 
> FDS-Ruhstein-Baiersbronn-FDS müsste vom Profil her für die meisten Fahrer machbar sein (man muss ja nicht unbedingt Cook, dem alten Rennfahrer hinterherstürzen...)



Wer ist hier der Rennfahrer?


----------



## Schafschützer (28. Juli 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> "Mein Wild kennt mich!"




Da gibt es gar nichts zu lachen.  Schließlich wird das Viehzeugs den ganzen Winter handzahm gefüttert, damit sich der Jägersmann mit seiner Flinte bis auf zwei Meter zum Blattschuß anpirschen kann.    UND DANN KOMMT SO EINE UNVERSCHÄMTE BANDE VON ROCKERN DAHER, UM DIE MÜHEVOLLE ARBEIT EINES GANZEN WINTERS ZU RUINIEREN.    Also ich habe da volles Verständis für den Herrn Wildnispfleger.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Aufklärung, Schafschützer, ich naives Ding hätt´s einfach wissen müssen...    

Spannend finde ich in den Schwarzwäldern, dass immer mal nette Überraschungen für die Feriengäste bereitgestellt werden!    So spannen sich gelegentlich unvermittelt dünne Drähte über die Wege - Begründung auf meine verdutzte Nachfrage: Waldarbeiten! Da werden dann die Wege gesperrt, damit nichts passiert. Okay, verstanden. Sogar ich!    Dass ich das Drähtlein allerdings schlicht übersehen könnte, wenn ich mit - zugegebenermaßen nicht geringer Geschwindigkeit - den Berg runtersurfe... Tja. Musch halt langsamer fahra! Klar, verstehe! Oder am besten das Bike schieben...  

Die qualitativen Unterschiede in der Vertreibung der Biker aus den Wäldern sind schon interessant: Im Freistaat Bayern, genauer: im Lechgegebiet, versuchen sie es mit der Kilometerlangen Verteilung von Scherben (Keramik, Dachziegel, Glas) auf den Wegen. Auch nett...   

Naja, Schwamm drüber. Im September bin ich wieder für ein paar Wochen im Raum FDS, vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen und ich lerne endlich auch die Gegend um Kniebis kennen?! Meistens bin ich zwar im Job-Stress, aber irgendwann sollte es ja auch mal möglich sein, ein WE nicht zu arbeiten!


----------



## Cook (28. Juli 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Aufklärung, Schafschützer, ich naives Ding hätt´s einfach wissen müssen...
> 
> Spannend finde ich in den Schwarzwäldern, dass immer mal nette Überraschungen für die Feriengäste bereitgestellt werden!    So spannen sich gelegentlich unvermittelt dünne Drähte über die Wege - Begründung auf meine verdutzte Nachfrage: Waldarbeiten! Da werden dann die Wege gesperrt, damit nichts passiert. Okay, verstanden. Sogar ich!    Dass ich das Drähtlein allerdings schlicht übersehen könnte, wenn ich mit - zugegebenermaßen nicht geringer Geschwindigkeit - den Berg runtersurfe... Tja. Musch halt langsamer fahra! Klar, verstehe! Oder am besten das Bike schieben...
> 
> ...



A. Es wird niemand gezwungen im Schwarzwald zu biken
B. Das Verteilen von "Scherben" geschieht nur im Privatwald und hat 2 Gründe: das Entsorgen von alten Dachziegeln und das Befestigen von Wegen in Staunässegebiet. Ist zwar unangenehm für die Pneus, aber legitim.
C. Probleme mit Waldschraten sind mir unbekannt. Gespannte Drähte - kann ich kaum glauben.
D. Defensives Verhalten gegenüber Waldbesitzern fördert das Vertrauen ungemein
E. Die einzigen, die manchmal eine "dumme Labb" haben, sind Gäste/Urlauber, die ein überzogenes Anspruchsdenken haben. Die zeigen sogar Forstfahrzeuge an, die die Waldidylle empfindlich stören...

Locker bleiben...


----------



## Schafschützer (28. Juli 2004)

Bergradlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Im September bin ich wieder für ein paar Wochen im Raum FDS, vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen und ich lerne endlich auch die Gegend um Kniebis kennen?!




Da könnte man ja ein kleines Treffen machen. September klingt gut, da hätte ich noch Zeit, mich nach einem neuen Konditionstrainer umzusehen.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> A. Es wird niemand gezwungen im Schwarzwald zu biken
> B. Das Verteilen von "Scherben" geschieht nur im Privatwald und hat 2 Gründe: das Entsorgen von alten Dachziegeln und das Befestigen von Wegen in Staunässegebiet. Ist zwar unangenehm für die Pneus, aber legitim.
> C. Probleme mit Waldschraten sind mir unbekannt. Gespannte Drähte - kann ich kaum glauben.
> D. Defensives Verhalten gegenüber Waldbesitzern fördert das Vertrauen ungemein
> ...



Zu A.: Aha...   

Zu B.: Es ist laut Auskunft der Forstverwaltung im Allgäu-Ammersee-Gebiet (und um dieses Gebiet geht es in diesem Fall) absolut und definitiv verboten!!! Wald ist (in Bayern zumindest) Naherholungsgebiet und allseits zugänglich. Auch per Bike und mit diesem auch auf Pfaden. Ohne Beschränkung der Breite wie in BaWü. Sperrungen und Einzäunungen müssen vom Forstamt genehmigt werden, absichtliche Behinderung oder sogar bewußte Gefährdung ist strafbar. Der Besitzer des Waldes hier gibt offen zu, dass er Radler und Jogger vertreiben will und es, weil es anders nicht geht, eben mittels Scherben (Glas!!!    Nicht Bauschutt!) probiert.    Übrigens: Hier waren ausschließlich Hiesige mit ihren kleinen Kindern unterwegs. Und Kinder fallen öfter mal vom Rad...  

Zu C.: Es gibt genug Zeugen. Und es war kein Einzelfall. So what?! Hat mich halt amüsiert... Vor allem das dumme Gesicht des Menschen, der keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet hatte, dass das, was er da tat, für andere gefährlich sein könnte! Genau so habe ich das vorhin aber auch formuliert - oder habe ich mich etwa aufgeregt?   

Zu D.: Mein Schwiegervater und -zig Verwandte sind Schwarzwälder Waldbesitzer... (Manchmal frage ich mich, wer hier keiner ist...   ) Und ich bin nun wirklich nicht dafür bekannt, mich mit irgendjemandem anzulegen - weder auf der Autobahn, noch im Wald. Konflikte dieser Art einzugehen wäre rein objektiv sinnlos und überflüssig. Was Du unter "defensivem Verhalten" verstehst, weiß ich nicht, ich bin halt höflich. Defensive (lateinisch für Abwehr, Verteidigung) ist meiner Meinung nach unangebracht. Schließlich tue ich nichts Verbotenes?! Ich fahre in BaWü keine Trails - weil es nun mal verboten ist und ich das akzeptiere.

Zu E.: Bin kein "Luftschnapper", sondern seit Jahren in RW Steuerzahler (reichlich an Gewerbe-/Einkommen-/Umsatz- und Zweitwohnungssteuer). Zu Touristen im Allgemeinen und Besonderen, wie auch der Behandlung derselben könnte man ein ganzes Buch schreiben. Das betrifft allerdings jeden Flecken dieser Erde...

Ich hoffe, diese Punkte sind nun geklärt und wir können die Keule wieder ein- und den Humor auspacken!


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. Juli 2004)

Bei dieser ganzen Smily-Flut fühlt man sich wie im DDD...


----------



## Yvoxl (28. Juli 2004)

...........


----------



## Mountainbayer (29. Juli 2004)

mensch gina, jetzt hängst du schon so lange da drüben im wald rum und willst es immer noch nicht wahrhaben, dass dieser "ganz eigene menschenschlag" (touristeninfo!) unter sich bleiben will? "fremde" sind unerwünscht und werden schnell weggemobbt. ob in natura oder im forum. ach ja: dein geld nehmen sie natürlich gern! 

also vergiss es einfach und bleib bei uns!


----------



## Sturzbombe (29. Juli 2004)

Jetzt muss ich mich einfach mal einmischen:

@Mountainbayer: Als "alte" Einheimische muss ich gestehen: Du hast Recht... Allerdings gibt es auch hier solche und solche Menschen. Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, fände ich ungerecht.

@Bergradlerin: Ich würde es nicht vergessen! Ich würde eben nur selektiver vorgehen. Was ich hier im Forum lese, finde ich auch nicht gerade einladend. Blöde Witze reißen - aber dann allergisch auf die humorigen Beiträge anderer reagieren ist allerdings typisch für den Menschenschlag hier. Motto: "Wir dürfen das, Ihr nicht! Und wenn Euch was nicht passt: Hier ist die Tür! Wir wollen Euch hier ohnehin nicht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (29. Juli 2004)

Oh, oh! ich glaube wegen Cook werden die Übernachtungszahlen im Schwarzwald um zweistellige Prozentwerte sinken. Dabei hat er das bestimmt nicht so gemeint  . Nur gut, daß es noch die weltoffenen, allzeit toleranten und liebenswürdigen Urbayern gibt.


MfG

Schafschützer


PS  Es wird dringendst empfohlen, nach dem lesen dieser Zeilen, mindestens zwei Strophen (nach eigener Wahl) des Badener-Liedes in aufrechter Haltung und mit stolzgeschwellter Brust in weit vernehmbarer Lautstärke zu singen.


----------



## sevenofnine (29. Juli 2004)

Moin Schwarzwälder,
so ich habe meine Karten durchforstet und eine Wanderkarte mit Radwegen aus dem Bereich der Schwarzwalshochstrasse (Bade-Baden bis Freudenstadt Ihr wißt wo das ist ?    ) gefunden.
Maßstab 1:30000, Gelber Umschlag von Atlasco, habe ich wohl irgendwann in Seebach erstanden.
In Verbindung mit der Rad Aktiv Karte Achertal wird das hoffentlich für 4 Tage Biken (29.9. bis 4.10) reichen.
Die Route Kniebis - Ruhestein die Ihr hier diskutiert habt werde ich mir mal ansehen. Hat der weg eine Markierung ? (Raute und farbe)
Was verbirgt sich hinter Terrain Kurweg ???

Also langsam artet es in Arbeit aus für die 4 Tage auch 4 Touren a ca. 6 Fahrstunden zu erstellen. (dürfen ruhig auch länger sein    sagen mir die Kollegen ständig). 

Ich hoffe ich werde einen von Euch Waldbewohnern kurzfristig dazu kriegen und bei einer Tour zu führen / abzuhängen. (siehe Datum).

Gruß seven........


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2004)

@ Mountainbombe und Sturzbayer
Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!

@ sevenofnine
Meld dich nochmal ein, zwei Wochen vorher - da machen bestimmt ein paar von uns unfreundlichen Mobbern mit!

Schwarzspecht
(2. Vogel des Jahres)


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Juli 2004)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> In Verbindung mit der Rad Aktiv Karte Achertal wird das hoffentlich für 4 Tage Biken (29.9. bis 4.10) reichen.



Am 3.10. ist auch das Uphill-Rennen in Bad Peterstal... 

Bei mir passt nur der 4.10. Am 29. bin ich noch am Gardasee, danach regeneriere ich mich um beim Rennen einigermaßen fahren zu können. Da ich dieses Jahr ca. doppelt so viele Kilometer (bis zum 3.10. wohl um die 8.000) wie bei meinem letzten Start haben werden, sollte das ein guter Indikator für "Trainingsfortschritt" sein. 

Aber vielleicht auch nicht; mittlerweile wiegt mein Rad ja auch ein gutes Kilo weniger


----------

